# Ruger American 22-250



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

I made a trade the other day, and in return I received a NIB Ruger American 22-250. and a FoxPro Shockwave, also NIB. I have never hunted predators in my life, but I will now. First Question... What power scope and brand should I go with? Would like to stay under/around $400. Do I need a bi-pod, or shooting sticks? What grain ammo do you recommend? I was given 4 boxes of Hornaday Varmint load 50 gr 4150 fps according to the box, but was informed that with a stock barrel I have to wait about 20 minutes between shots because of the barrel heating up using that ammo and not grouping properly. What is a Bull barrel? Is that right..... Bull barrel? Do I need one, and will it fit this synthetic stock? I am new to all of this, and any help and input is appreciated. If I left anything out, please feel free to add. Thank you. Nick


----------



## flash5153 (Mar 27, 2014)

Where to start?
I have never heard of waiting any amount of time between shots,,let alone 20 minutes. lol
A bull barrel is a heavy duty barrel. A picture would be good since it is hard to explain if you do not know what a standard barrel is.
You dont need a scope at all in most parts of Michigan. But a low powered scope is fine ,if you like using scopes. I have found most ,if not all MI coyotes come in fast and are within 80 yrds . And usually moving fast. For me I have found no scope is better. But I do use a few guns, at times, that have scopes on them.
Its really hard to say what will happen,,so a scope could come in handy.
When I started out I was using a 22/250 sighted in at 300 yards,with a high powered ,adjustable objective scope with mil dots. 
I found out quick it was about useless. When coyotes were coming at me ,through the woods at less than 80 yrds away!! I had NO iron sights. OOps!!
Unless you are hunting open fields,,,which I doubt,,,scopes are over rated when MI coyote hunting,,IMO.


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

As far as scopes go, a 3-9x40 or 4-12x40 will do well for you on that rig. If $400 is what you can afford to spend on a scope, spend the $400. A bi-pod/ shooting sticks isn't necessary, but it is helpful. As far as ammo goes, your rifle will tell you what it likes. Buy a bunch different ammo in 22-250 and head to the range. One of them is bound to stand out. You won't have to wait 20 minutes between shots, but you're barrel will heat up. Take your time at the range. You don't need a bull barrel, and it won't fit with the stock that comes on tg at rifle. 
Hope this was helpful for you.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Both of these are Ruger America's the one on the left is a 22-250 bull and the right is a .270 standard.














Top is the .270 and bottom is 22-250. Scope on the 22-250 is a 6-18 that I used for woodchucks and long distance car it's in South Dakota. Sorry for the bad pictures but it's the best I have right now.


----------



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. I will take some income tax refund and try different ammo at the range. Those are some nice looking guns Hommer23. Do you have one you tend to use more than the other? Why was a friend of mine adamant that I wait at least 20 minutes between shots because of the barrel heating up? I don't understand. I think I will scope this rifle because it is my first one and I will probably up-grade if I take to liking this sport. I have a farm in Livingston Co. and Deer camp is in Montmorency Co. on 80 acres. I hear Coyotes all the time.... Thanks again. Nick


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Your barrel is going to heat up, they all do. The faster you fire it, the more it will heat up. As long as it's not so hot that you can't hold onto the barrel for any amount of time, you should be good.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have not shot the 22-250 in 10 plus years, I bought it to shoot prairie dogs in South Dakota and put about 5000 rounds through it, came home cleaned it and put it in the safe. I think I have used it 2-3 time to shoot woodchucks at my parents but I switched to the .22 for that. Now the .270 was retired 6-7 years ago when I bought a .308 for deer hunting so neither of them get used that often anymore. I can say I have never had a problem with any Ruger I have owned, they have always shot sub MOA groups. The 22-250 has a cheap Swift scope on it that I picked up at a gun show for $50 new and I bought the rifle at thompsons lock shop back in the late 80s when they were closing out their guns for $325, wish I could find a couple more for those prices today.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

The barrel heating up is probably something his dad or grandpa told him when he first started shooting. A lot of people tell new shooters not to shoot to fast because it heats up the barrel when they really mean is, don't shoot to fast because I have limited ammo and I want you to enjoy this for more than 30 seconds. I have 4 10/22's, 1 of them I let the nephew and cousins shoot, they will fill 5 magazines up and pull the trigger as fast as the can on and off all day long, other than being dirty at the end of the day it has caused no damage to it over the years.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

hommer23 said:


> The barrel heating up is probably something his dad or grandpa told him when he first started shooting. A lot of people tell new shooters not to shoot to fast because it heats up the barrel when they really mean is, don't shoot to fast because I have limited ammo and I want you to enjoy this for more than 30 seconds. I have 4 10/22's, 1 of them I let the nephew and cousins shoot, they will fill 5 magazines up and pull the trigger as fast as the can on and off all day long, other than being dirty at the end of the day it has caused no damage to it over the years.


22s shoot soft lead bullets at very slow speed and low pressure. A 22-250 is a very high pressure, very high velocity, round shooting copper jacketed bullets, you can definitely hurt a barrel by overheating it. It's not going to just stop working one day, but it will wear faster if you over shoot it. Accuracy may just degrade over time. That being said, 20 minutes is absurd, I wait at least 1 minute between shots when I'm developing reloads for my rifles, but that's just to keep things consistent, the minute barely makes a difference in my .270, but my .450 bushmaster strings a ton if I don't let it cool a minute or two between shots, by the fifth shot in a group the point of impact changes by almost 2 inches at 100 yards


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fishman, I agree with the difference between the .22 and the .22-250, the average shooter is going to shoot 20 to 50 rounds a year (my guess) out of a rifle. Good info about heat and how it effect different calibers, I was more focused the .22 and .22-250. The .22-250 in the picture had around 500 rounds a day put through it, for 10 days clearing a ranch of dogs, that was over 45 days. I might have put 20 rounds through it since then and I can say it will take the front teeth out of a woodchuck at 200 yards. With the .270 I would wait a minute or 2 if I am at the range to keep a consistent grouping and clean the barrel every 2-3 shots, yet I would not hesitate to put 5 rounds through it in certain hunting situations, like a pack of coyotes come in and present shots. Now I have dumped rounds through a M60 to the point the barrel was red and glowing thrown it on the ground, the next day it worked fine.


----------



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

Going to Cabela's with gift cards in hand Saturday. Thinking of this scope. Yes or No ?? Also going to try to find a slower bullet. Was advised to try a Burger? 3150fps ??


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Smelt73 said:


> Going to Cabela's with gift cards in hand Saturday. Thinking of this scope. Yes or No ?? Also going to try to find a slower bullet. Was advised to try a Burger? 3150fps ??


What model scope is that


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Fishman95 said:


> What model scope is that


Looks like a Nikon ProsStaff 3-9x50.


----------



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

Nikon ProStaff 3x9x50 ....... jsbowman, you are correct.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Smelt73 said:


> Nikon ProStaff 3x9x50 ....... jsbowman, you are correct.


That would be a great choice for a 22-250


----------



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

I sure hope so..... I am excited to get this gun up and ready.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Smelt73 said:


> Going to Cabela's with gift cards in hand Saturday. Thinking of this scope. Yes or No ?? Also going to try to find a slower bullet. Was advised to try a Burger? 3150fps ??


I'd consider a 4-12x50 if available. Maybe it's my eyes, but I prefer 12 power or more (depending how you hunt) for 200+ yards. Chip shot for the 22-250. 

Why do you want to find a slower bullet? Just curious. Seems like buying a Ferrari and only driving it in town. 

Burger is a great option for high BC bullet. A 75 or 80gr A-max would get you where you want to be as well.


----------



## Smelt73 (Feb 27, 2011)

wolverines said:


> I'd consider a 4-12x50 if available. Maybe it's my eyes, but I prefer 12 power or more (depending how you hunt) for 200+ yards. Chip shot for the 22-250.
> 
> Why do you want to find a slower bullet? Just curious. Seems like buying a Ferrari and only driving it in town.
> 
> Burger is a great option for high BC bullet. A 75 or 80gr A-max would get you where you want to be as well.


I was told that if I wanted to make the barrel last longer I might want to get a slower round. I am learning as I go and all feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you.... Nick


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Smelt73 said:


> I was told that if I wanted to make the barrel last longer I might want to get a slower round. I am learning as I go and all feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you.... Nick


Unless you shoot a lot, I wouldn't worry about it. It takes a few thousand rounds to burn a barrel. Even in 22-250.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree, you would have to shoot a lot to get to that point. Just be smart about it and let the barrel cool down between shots/groups. 

I'm shooting 55gr Hornady sp factory loads right now. A box of 50 is actually less than buying 50 brand new cases. My plan was to work on a load with the 53gr vmax, but these factory loads are shooting so good I haven't even bothered to do it yet. 

I would tell you 50gr or 55gr pills are the most common for the 22-250. If you've got a 1:14 or 1:12 barrel, that's what I'd shoot. You'll just have to see what your barrel likes.


----------

